# Show and shine pics



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

.. which I won


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Sparkly squeaky clean!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking V clean congrats on the win


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

thank you 

I spent sooooooooo long on that thing .. its spotless .. except for a couple of scratches :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations mate 

Charlie


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well done Scott


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Melbourne, LUCKY BUGGER!!!!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

That's Grouse mate, just Grouse ..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> That's Grouse mate, just Grouse ..


Is this some kind of funky down with the kids lingo that I am not aware of ? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> dooka said:
> 
> 
> > That's Grouse mate, just Grouse ..
> ...


That's just the whiskey talking


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Very Tidy and looking good. Congrats on the win [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sometimes, just _sometimes_ mind, i wish I had a black car..............

Looking really good, superb job


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Would it be rude to say, Nice to see an Aussie winning something this winter? :wink:

OK I know the ODIs aren't going our way but couldn't resist that one 

Very clean car, congrats. How I wish it would warm up over here so I could have a go at mine!


----------

